# T5 Capsules



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

2 weeks ago i tried t5's for the first time, i was 13 stone when i started on them and have since got my weight down to 12 stone 4 by doing more cardio and cutting my meals down from 6 to 5. I did 1 week on them and then last week i didn't have any.

I've been having 1 when i wake up (10:30 a.m.) and 1 an hour before i train (02:30 p.m.). I've not been having any bad side effects from them except maybe sweating abit more than usual and the first night i used them it took quite a while to get asleep that night.

I really rate them for the increase in energy i've got from using them and also strength and endurance gains aswell as weight loss. I was just wondering if i could just have them on training days (Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays & Fridays) leaving Wednesdays, Saturdays & Sundays as days off as they won't be needed on those days. If i was to have them on training days would i still need to cycle them like 1 week on 1 week off/2 weeks on 2 weeks off etc. or could i be on them continuously whilst i'm trying to lose weight.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats 120mg of ephedrine a day.

You dont need that much mate.


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

You reckon i'd be fine having just 1 an hour before i train then?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

doing that much your lucky a limb didnt fall off or something

them weight loss figures seem a big high


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Why are people saying he's doing too much?

There's no official amount of eph in T5s as T5 is a general term for an ECA stack in one tab, not a trade name with listed ingredients.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Do T5's in general have 60mg of ephedrine?


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

with that much ephedrine id feel wired!!!!!!


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

It is kind of like being on some weak e pills, i can definitely see how people who haven't done recreational drugs would feel wrecked on that much ephedrine. I've got a pretty crazy tolerance to stimulants though so i've not had any crazy side effects like some i've read about just loads of energy, increased alertness and sweating big time when i do hiit on the treadmill.

So what do you's think then about me having 1 or 2 T5's on workout days then having none on Wednesdays, Saturdays and Sundays? I could do that for like 8 weeks and then have 1 week off completely. What you's think?

The T5's i got were from a gym, they're in a white container with a blue top, plain white capsules. I think they're definitely the full strength ones of:

60mg Ephedrine

200mg Caffeine

300mg Aspirin

100mg Naringin


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the usual recommendation is something like 2 weeks on two weeks off to prevent your body becoming tolerant

maybe give that a go, or a change along those lines (eg a week on a week off)


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

well that's what i've been doing, first week i did a full week on them, then last week i didn't have any. Would your body become tolerant to them and their effects diminished if i was doing them 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on 2 days off every week for 8 weeks then having a full week off after the 8 then repeated until i'm at a weight i'm happy with.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> Why are people saying he's doing too much?
> 
> There's no official amount of eph in T5s as T5 is a general term for an ECA stack in one tab, not a trade name with listed ingredients.


i agree

T5's are basically home capped eph

most on the market dont even have caffeen and asprin in them anyhow

they deffo dont have narnagin in them (which true T5's are sposed to)

so how the hell can anyone say how much eph is in them?

in any given tub...one tablet is so weak that it hardly works...the next can blow your balls off!!!

typical results from cap 'em' quick gadgets lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I only have my ECA prior to cardio, it works great this way and wont send your receptors into deep sleep!

Take within 30 minutes of training, not 1 hr, they work quick and have a short half life, you dont want to crash while you are at the gym.

SD


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ok fair point on the fact that to know how much is actually in each capsule is hard/impossible to work out

there is a lot of stuff in t5's that doesnt need to be there thats why i would always do a eca stack in seperate units (well for me substitute the ephedrine for sida cordofillia as i cant get ephedrine)

however having just re-read the original post i can't see where beans got 180mg of ephedrine from, i read the OP as he is having one tablet a day which is around the 30mg mark (i think)

i made my reply having looked at the 180mg comment (which i do think is too much for a first try out on them)


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

Beans said 120mg of ephedrine, which is 2 capsules. This is what's apparently in most standard T5 capsules:

60mg Ephedrine

200mg Caffeine

300mg Aspirin

100mg Naringin


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i woke up at 10:30 everyday


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> i wish i woke up at 10:30 everyday


lol join the club 

ok to try and not go round in circles, if it's working stick with it mate but be wary of fake t5's that are all too common

and dont get caught up in the numbers, 30mg may blow your head off but i may be able to do 180+ without feeling it everyones different

id start off on one personally and build it up from there, id also do an f load of caffeinne (liek i do) to help


----------

